# E560 washroom strip light,above locker.How do you change the



## MickR (Mar 15, 2009)

How do you replace the strip light bulb/flourescent tube in the washroom cabinet above the toilet


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: E560 washroom strip light,above locker.How do you change*



MickR said:


> How do you replace the strip light bulb/flourescent tube in the washroom cabinet above the toilet


Hi Mick,

Did you get it fixed?


----------



## W5RAY (Jun 10, 2011)

*Was their an answer to this???*

"How do you replace the strip light bulb/flourescent tube in the washroom cabinet above the toilet"

Mine has gone on a E510 - would imagine it's the same......

Looks like I need to open the door, undo the 2 L-shaped brackets to remove the piece of wood inside the cupboard behind the light and get at the bulb from there???

Can anyone confirm???

What sort of bulb is it - could pre-order so only taking it apart just the once.....

Thanks

Ray


----------

